# Georgia Tech should slip into the . . .



## Hooked On Quack

top 10 with our decisive victory over Wofford . . .


----------



## KyDawg

I think they probably will.


----------



## mark-7mag

They're celebrating their big win tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mark-7mag said:


> They're celebrating their big win tonight.






Hater's gonna hate.


----------



## doenightmare

This is another 7-6 team that will beat the lesser opponents and lose to the usual suspects. And CPJ will claim success.


----------



## brownceluse

Congrats on the W Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> This is another 7-6 team that will beat the lesser opponents and lose to the usual suspects. And CPJ will claim success.





Yep, we're in for some MAJOR whuppins again this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology

It's a win.  I wouldn't complain about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Congrats on the W Quack





Thanks Jeff, it was a VERY important one . . .


----------



## doenightmare

Today Wofford

Tomorrow the world.


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, we're in for some MAJOR whuppins again this year.



Georgia Southern played their hearts out today and almost beat NC State. The game against GT in a couple of weeks is liable to be a really good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> Today Wofford
> 
> Tomorrow the world.




We're #1, we're #1 !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> Georgia Southern played their hearts out today and almost beat NC State. The game against GT in a couple of weeks is liable to be a really good one.






Not looking forward to that one either.


----------



## doenightmare

Don't want no part of Southern. Tuff for me - gradmuated from GSU but raised a Jacket. Bro went to Tech-  Dad, Uncle. Dad taught there. Grandad had season tickets from the 30's til the 80's. Go you hairy Eagle Jackets!


----------



## MudDucker

Top 10 of the acc east conference maybe.


----------



## jiminbogart

I didn't even know Wofford had a team until I saw them on Tech's schedule.

I Googled them and learned they were the Wofford Terriers.

Fine I says. A Terrier can be a mean little dog.

Then I'm  watching the game yesterday and see a bunch of Wofford fans with BOSTON Terriers on their t shirts.


----------



## mark-7mag

I've always been a Dawg fan and have always hated Tech but I have to admitt that I'm starting to feel bad for Tech fans. Too bad they can't get rid of CPJ so they can be relevant once again.


----------



## crucible02

The offense will be good... Justin Thomas and DeAndre Smelter are AWESOME! The defense will struggle, mainly because the DL is not very good outside of Adam Gotsis.

We shall see... GO JACKETS, anyway!


----------



## Twiggbuster

D Smelter is a winner! Real gamer!!
Played at daughters hs in macon

Oh yeah, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buzz

doenightmare said:


> This is another 7-6 team that will beat the lesser opponents and lose to the usual suspects. And CPJ will claim success.



I think they will be lucky to be 7-6


----------



## Grand Slam

Wofford has given the big boys a run for there money in a few games the past several years. Clemson '11 and S. Carolina in '12. They hold the ball for a long time. We only had like 50 snaps. The leaves haven't started turning yet fellas.


----------



## Buzz

I'm not saying it because of this game as much as I just don't think Tech has the players this year.   We lost a LOT of players in the offseason.   We'll see, but Tech will have to break out of the place they are stuck which is beating the bad teams like a drum and getting rolled over by the good teams to be any better than 6-6 or 7-5 this year.


----------



## jiminbogart

mark-7mag said:


> Too bad they can't get rid of CPJ so they can be relevant once again.



NCAA football is a money game. Tech may be relevant in football every blue moon, but for the foreseeable future that ship has sailed.

Doesn't really matter who the coach is. If you are a high school football star where do you want to play?

I would want to play where I got the most exposure and the best chance of winning a national championship.

That would be at one of the top 20 big money football mills.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

We suck because too many of our fans are like most of you losers.


----------



## AccUbonD




----------



## greene_dawg




----------



## Meriwether Mike

Up with the White and Gold!! If you want it easy go get you some red and black gear!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We suck because too many of our fans are like most of you losers.





Nope Doc, we SUCK 'cause we got a crap offense/defense and head coach, that's why we SUCK.

That's why we are no longer relevant in college football.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope Doc, we SUCK 'cause we got a crap offense/defense and head coach, that's why we SUCK.
> 
> That's why we are no longer relevant in college football.



This^^^^^.


----------



## rhbama3

Hail Southern!!!!!!!
22 point underdogs but i'm going with my daughter's team!


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> Hail Southern!!!!!!!
> 22 point underdogs but i'm going with my daughter's team!



22 point underdogs? Fo rizzle? No way in this world! That's just crazy!

I truly believe Georgia Southern is going to beat Tech. That would be awesome to see. I love my Eagles, too! 

Sorry my Tech fan brothers, but I was born a Dawg and ain't no way in the world I can pull for that mustard yellow wearing team from Atlanta!!!! 

GO EAGLES!


----------



## Matthew6

Ga southern will win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Can't see GT as being picked by 22, I would be happy to escape with a W, but wouldn't bet a plugged nickel on this one.


----------



## Buzz

Tech will win by 14 to 17 points IMO.    This is the same Ga Southern team that blew a lead and got manhandled in the second half against a really bad NC State defense.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Glad to see some respect for Southern in here! I think it will be a good game, and fun to watch. We're playing with an FCS roster and less scholarships since this is our first year in FBS. Obviously depth is going to be our biggest issue. Still gotta say it seems a little far fetched to be predicting a 20+ point spread over us. I see GSU pulling out the W or if depth comes into play and its a close game going into 4th, GT by no more than 10. Also, our offense is picking up the new style option that Fritz brings to the table. And if you think GSU is going to come into Atlanta and run to the outside with a pitch outside, or look for the same triple option, you're sadly mistaken. 
Yes, we beat ourselves against NC State. Keep in mind that fumble on the 1 YARD LINE. If we convert that to a TD it gives us a 21 point lead and changes the entire outcome. It could have really be a large W for us....thats if's and but's and in the past. 

I'm looking forward to a good showing of Southern fans and hope to represent well. Either way, I expect to walk out of Bobby Dodd with my head held high!

Hail Southern and no place else!


----------



## Twiggbuster

GSU will win 
And have more fans in the stands than Tech.
Bank on it!


----------



## Nitram4891

Twiggbuster, Trueblueparrot, 6, Silverpanties, and redbammer.  GSU will not win this game.  We can do a little 1 or 2 week avatar bet if you want.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't see GT as being picked by 22, I would be happy to escape with a W, but wouldn't bet a plugged nickel on this one.



Are you getting in on frenchys avatar bet?


----------



## Grand Slam

meriwether mike said:


> up with the white and gold!! If you want it easy go get you some red and black gear!



+1000


----------



## rhbama3

Nitram4891 said:


> Twiggbuster, Trueblueparrot, 6, Silverpanties, and redbammer.  GSU will not win this game.  We can do a little 1 or 2 week avatar bet if you want.



I didn't say they would win. I said i was picking them because GSU is where my daughter and a lot of my paycheck goes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Are you getting in on frenchys avatar bet?





Sure !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!!



Put me down frenchy. I'll go with ga southern to pull the upset. If they loose Ill do a basic gt avatar for a week or 2. I don't hate either team so I'm good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Put me down frenchy. I'll go with ga southern to pull the upset. If they loose Ill do a basic gt avatar for a week or 2. I don't hate either team so I'm good.




crap.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap.



We need the rest of the gnats to step up and support Nitram and quack in this avatar bet, plus everyone else frenchie called out.


----------



## doenightmare

Matthew6 said:


> We need the rest of the gnats to step up and support Nitram and quack in this avatar bet, plus everyone else frenchie called out.



OK - I have dual allegiance so it won't be like having to live with a mutt avatar - I'm in. I say the Jackets win this one.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Nitram4891 said:


> Twiggbuster, Trueblueparrot, 6, Silverpanties, and redbammer.  GSU will not win this game.  We can do a little 1 or 2 week avatar bet if you want.



I step out of the cafe for one post and end up a betting man. I'll do the same the others are, avatar change for a week if GSU loses. 

For the record, I can see it going either way and can't wait for the game. I actually hope it becomes atleast an every other year game for us. But GT will NOT win by the 24 pt spread predicted.


----------



## Nitram4891

Let's make it from after kickoff to midnight Friday of the following week.  (almost 7 days)  For the record we are betting on the W/L, not the spread.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> Let's make it from after kickoff to midnight Friday of the following week.  (almost 7 days)  For the record we are betting on the W/L, not the spread.



Sounds good. Need everyone else to jump in on this awesome deal. Wonder if redbammer, silver panties, or maybe ky dawg want some of this.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't say they would win. I said i was picking them because GSU is where my daughter and a lot of my paycheck goes.




Bama, I knew that you were on the coast last weekend so I did my best to yell as much as I could on your behalf for our Eagles.  I also saw your Daughter several times on the field as well.  I'm like you, for the past 14 years now, I have been an Eagle fan because it took a heck of a lot of my MONEY to see my Daughter graduate from GSU.  My Daughter and Son-in-Law are both graduates of GSU and they have both worked on campus for several years now.  They were down on the field doing some photography work Saturday until they finally were able to join me in our Season Ticket Seat location during halftime.  My Daughter knows of my affinity of sitting in the same front row 50-yardline seat at the Georgia Dome during every one of the 9 times that my high school football team has played in the playoffs, so she was able to personally choose our new front row season tickets after the completion of GSU's new stadium expansion.  She did real good for her DAD.  The view is awesome because the stadium wall is elevated somewhat and since her and her husband know a lot of the players, coaches, and other staff, we are located right back of the players and we even get to feel the cool misting fans that also cool the players as well.  

Last Saturday's game was electrifying from the time the Golden Knights all made perfect landings in the center of the field until the last second on the clock.  Fireworks galore all game.  I enjoyed this game so much as I was a guest of the GSU ROTC Department and had lunch with approximately 500-600 ROTC personnel and invited high schoolers from around Georgia at the RAC Pavilion.  This was an all afternoon gathering and I got to meet lots of Alumni personnel and saw more GSU National Championship rings than I thought possible.  My Son-in-Law is the very proud owner of one of those Championship rings and his brother owns two of them.    

I surely hope that Eagles Linebacker, Antwione Williams has another great game this weekend like Saturday.  He was all over the field making tackles and also caused a fumble as well.  He made the very first tackle of the game on the first play from scrimmage and also on the 3rd play as well.  He continued to play hard and make several tackles with some really hard and fast enthusiasm.   His parents sit right behind me and we really enjoyed the game. 

I am looking forward to a good game Saturday and hopefully an injury free game for both teams.  

HAIL SOUTHERN AND GO EAGLES !!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Matthew6 said:


> We need the rest of the gnats to step up and support Nitram and quack in this avatar bet, plus everyone else frenchie called out.



Easiest avatar bet in the history of this forum. Sure I'm in. 

Now we just have to figure out if the Tech "fans" will be happy or sad when GT runs the Eagles out of Atlanta on a shutter.


----------



## king killer delete

The point you folks miss is that GT is suppose to win. I think they are in the ACC. Last year the Gators were suppose to win. They were in SEC. Now all I heard was that they had injurys so GSU but everybody failed to say anything GSU injurys. We should not even be talking this. GT should and probably will win. But last year was a good example that nothing in life is for sure. NC state had a handful. Last year 1AA team beat the Gators, This year NC state beat them by one point. GSU does not have the money that some of these schools do to put into a football program. GT should win and if they dont they need to be spanked hard. Last year 1AA this Sun Belt. Several years ago they gained more ground against Alabama that LSU did the same year. GT should win hands down , but we sure are talking about the GSU boys winin. GT should win because the GSU boys are suppose to be out classed and GT better win. But why are we talking about it because it may not go down the way it should. That is all I am going to say.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

We're taking about it because this board has a bunch of woe is me Tech fans who mope and complain when a first year starting QB doesn't win by enough points.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope Doc, we SUCK 'cause we got a crap offense/defense and head coach, that's why we SUCK.
> 
> That's why we are no longer relevant in college football.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We're taking about it because this board has a bunch of woe is me Tech fans who mope and complain when a first year starting QB doesn't win by enough points.





Wrong again Doc, we're talking about this because of my post above.


----------



## king killer delete

I have sent GSU enough money in the last four years to have claim to be a GSU fan. My daughter is class of 2014. Now she needs a job.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wrong again Doc, we're talking about this because of my post above.



Stats prove you wrong on both accounts. Our offense since PJ arrived has never been crap. It has been in the top 35 all but two years. Twice top 25, once top 15. Over 30 ppg 4 of 6 years. All done while running a ball control offense intended to limit possessions. We're also top 25, at least, in plays of 30+ and 40+ yards.  Many times we're top 10.

Our defense hasn't been good but last year it was not bad... and definitely far from crap. Last year we were 29th in ppg allowed. 28th in yards per game.

Since PJ has been here we've played in the conference title game twice, won it once, and played in a BSS game. We've beaten two Top 5 teams. We've had multiple players drafted in the top 2 rounds of the draft. We've beaten FSU two years in a row. Beaten Clemson 4 of 7 times. Beaten UNC 5 of 6 times. Beaten Southern Cal.

We've done poorly against UGA, VT, and Miami. I'm not happy about it, but it's nothing new, either. 

I know you don't go to the games but do you at least watch them on tv?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Stats prove you wrong on both accounts. Our offense since PJ arrived has never been crap. It has been in the top 35 all but two years. Twice top 25, once top 15. Over 30 ppg 4 of 6 years. All done while running a ball control offense intended to limit possessions. We're also top 25, at least, in plays of 30+ and 40+ yards.  Many times we're top 10.
> 
> Our defense hasn't been good but last year it was not bad... and definitely far from crap. Last year we were 29th in ppg allowed. 28th in yards per game.
> 
> Since PJ has been here we've played in the conference title game twice, won it once, and played in a BSS game. We've beaten two Top 5 teams. We've had multiple players drafted in the top 2 rounds of the draft. We've beaten FSU two years in a row. Beaten Clemson 4 of 7 times. Beaten UNC 5 of 6 times. Beaten Southern Cal.
> 
> We've done poorly against UGA, VT, and Miami. I'm not happy about it, but it's nothing new, either.
> 
> I know you don't go to the games but do you at least watch them on tv?





Annnnnnd, that makes us relevant, how ???


I watch all televised games, and I wouldn't be caught dead in that cesspool called Atlanta.


I've been a GT fan longer than you've been alive, it's just that over the past few years, I'm not another delusional fan, it's called "reality," you ought to try a good dose of it.


----------



## Silver Britches

Count me in, Nitram!  This is probably going to be the best chance you'll ever get to win an avatar bet against a Dawg!   However, I feel very confident in my Eagles pulling off the "upset". Also, GSU will most likely have more fans in that stadium than the yeller flies. This will be like a home game for Southern.

After Saturday, if you Tech fans need help building that fire coach Paul Johnson website, I'll happily donate some of my time in the creation process. 

The score I'm feeling is...
GSU 34
Tech 30

GO EAGLES!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnd, that makes us relevant, how ???
> 
> 
> I watch all televised games, and I wouldn't be caught dead in that cesspool called Atlanta.
> 
> 
> I've been a GT fan longer than you've been alive, it's just that over the past few years, I'm not another delusional fan, it's called "reality," you ought to try a good dose of it.



You said our offense and defense are crap.  Are they or aren't they?

We've won a conference title in the last 5 years and played in a BCS game in the last 5 years.  We've beaten two top 5 teams in the last 5 years.  That makes us relevant.  

The reality is that only one team wins a national title every year and 119 don't.  The reality is that only 5 teams win major conference titles every year and a whole bunch more don't.  The reality is only 8 teams go to a bcs bowl.  Even with as many bowls as there are, there are still 1/3rd of teams sitting at home in late December.

Who is more delusional?  The one that thinks we are crap or the one that thinks we're better off than the majority of FBS programs?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Silver Britches said:


> Count me in, Nitram!  This is probably going to be the best chance you'll ever get to win an avatar bet against a Dawg!   However, I feel very confident in my Eagles pulling off the "upset". Also, GSU will most likely have more fans in that stadium than the yeller flies. This will be like a home game for Southern.
> 
> After Saturday, if you Tech fans need help building that fire coach Paul Johnson website, I'll happily donate some of my time in the creation process.
> 
> The score I'm feeling is...
> GSU 34
> Tech 30
> 
> GO EAGLES!



my eagles?  thought you were a uga fan?

uga plays southern, who do you cheer for?


----------



## doenightmare

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Stats prove you wrong on both accounts. Our offense since PJ arrived has never been crap. It has been in the top 35 all but two years. Twice top 25, once top 15. Over 30 ppg 4 of 6 years. All done while running a ball control offense intended to limit possessions. We're also top 25, at least, in plays of 30+ and 40+ yards.  Many times we're top 10.
> 
> Our defense hasn't been good but last year it was not bad... and definitely far from crap. Last year we were 29th in ppg allowed. 28th in yards per game.
> 
> Since PJ has been here we've played in the conference title game twice, won it once, and played in a BSS game. We've beaten two Top 5 teams. We've had multiple players drafted in the top 2 rounds of the draft. We've beaten FSU two years in a row. Beaten Clemson 4 of 7 times. Beaten UNC 5 of 6 times. Beaten Southern Cal.
> 
> We've done poorly against UGA, VT, and Miami. I'm not happy about it, but it's nothing new, either.
> 
> I know you don't go to the games but do you at least watch them on tv?



CPJ is a good coach - proved it when in his first year with CCG's players -  he won 10 games. He can't recruit top talent cause kids who are good think they are going to the NFL and don't want to play in that offense - period..............................

Just have to look at our record against superior talent  - dreadful. 

GO YOU HAIRY EAGLE JACKETS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You said our offense and defense are crap.  Are they or aren't they?
> 
> We've won a conference title in the last 5 years and played in a BCS game in the last 5 years.  We've beaten two top 5 teams in the last 5 years.  That makes us relevant.
> 
> The reality is that only one team wins a national title every year and 119 don't.  The reality is that only 5 teams win major conference titles every year and a whole bunch more don't.  The reality is only 8 teams go to a bcs bowl.  Even with as many bowls as there are, there are still 1/3rd of teams sitting at home in late December.
> 
> Who is more delusional?  The one that thinks we are crap or the one that thinks we're better off than the majority of FBS programs?





Doc, I just don't like settling for mediocrity, but evidently you have low goals and standards when it comes to GT football.  I want us to be a serious contender, not a joke of college football, is that so hard for you to understand ??


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doc, I just don't like settling for mediocrity, but evidently you have low goals and standards when it comes to GT football.  I want us to be a serious contender, not a joke of college football, is that so hard for you to understand ??



Yap^^^^^


----------



## Silver Britches

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my eagles?  thought you were a uga fan?
> 
> uga plays southern, who do you cheer for?



I'm a fan of a few other teams besides UGA. As I am sure you have other teams that you like and follow besides Tech. 

I pull for UGA when we play Southern! The Dawgs are my fav team! I am also a big fan of GSU, you just see me talking more about UGA as that is my favorite team. When the Dawgs aren't playing, you can bet I'll be watching the Eagles if they are. I love college football in general, so naturally I have a certain few teams that I keep up with. But you better believe, I love my Dawgs!


----------



## Buzz

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doc, I just don't like settling for mediocrity, but evidently you have low goals and standards when it comes to GT football.  I want us to be a serious contender, not a joke of college football, is that so hard for you to understand ??



Ok, look I am NOT a fan of Paul Johnson.  I think he's a arrogant butt head and a very poor recruiter.    However, in fairness we still score plenty of points per game it's usually a very underwhelming defense that lets us down.   There are times people shut our offense down but even pro style offenses with awesome talent get stuffed too.   Look what FSU did to Clemson last year.  South Carolina stuffed a very good UGA offense and held them to 7 points 2 years ago.   Now outside of the more moronic dawg fans and the ever present SEC cheerleading homers, there probably aren't too many people that think GT is the "joke of college football."   When I think of teams that are a complete joke, none of them have been bowling 16 years in a row.   

However, where I am going with this is that I really don't think most Tech fans understand the reality of GT football.    We've finished in the top 25 a paltry 12 times since leaving the SEC in 1964.   That's 12 top 25 finishes in a 50 year period and 5 of those top 25 finishes were consecutive with George O'Leary and 2 with Paul Johnson.   That's not to say that we can't get any better, but thinking we can consistently be MUCH better seems to ignore history.

I think fans of every team want their team to win every game, obviously they won't.   I'm not happy with the lack progress we've had since 2009 and the declining talent pool, but there is always another angle to consider.    The 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 seasons would still be considered an above average season if you lined up each of our seasons from the last 50 years.   I think we got a little spoiled under O'Leary because that's literally the best 5 year span of seasons we've had since we left the SEC.

 Some folks seem to think we're going to fire Paul Johnson and get the next big coach to come here and he's going to win 10 games every season.     Being serious for just a minute.   If a coach comes to Tech and he wins 10 games 3 of 4 or 5 seasons at Tech, how long do you think he'll be at Tech?   History is not on our side here.   Even if we land such a coach, we're probably not going to keep him.  That's not settling for mediocrity, it's just being realistic.   If I am a big hotshot coach, why in the world would I want to come to a school that has very limited degree programs making my job recruiting and retaining top talent extremely difficult?   Why would I want to come to a school that has a fairly small stadium and a fanbase that couldn't care less about filling the stadiums (I'm guilty here as charged)?  Why would I want to come to a school that is unwilling to expand degree programs to give a few more athlete friendly degrees to make recruiting top level talent a bit easier on the student athletes and more attractive to them?    Being a graduate of GT myself, I know that many student athletes are interested in many more offerings than Business, International Affairs, Architecture, and a whole bunch of Engineering Degrees.   There is a reason that GT is one of only four non-university programs in FCS and the other three aren't exactly setting the world on fire either.

Do I think Tech can do better than PJ?   Yes and mainly from a recruiting perspective.   I have fond memories of the O'Leary days when we at least had the players in place to give us a fighting chance against any teams on our schedule.   I know the frustration - it seems like today when we play Clemson, UGA, VT, and Miami it's practically an automatic loss.  Though I think of the days when I was a student at Tech and we were getting our doors blown off UVA, FSU by murder, Maryland, UNC, and of course butt whippings by UGA, etc...

Bottom line though, for Tech to be a serious contender as you say it will take a LOT more changes than just a coach.   Tech will probably fire Johnson after this year or the next and the next guy that comes in will face a similar fate unless the school makes some changes that makes it a more attractive offering for student athletes.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buzz said:


> Ok, look I am NOT a fan of Paul Johnson.  I think he's a arrogant butt head and a very poor recruiter.    However, in fairness we still score plenty of points per game it's usually a very underwhelming defense that lets us down.   There are times people shut our offense down but even pro style offenses with awesome talent get stuffed too.   Look what FSU did to Clemson last year.  South Carolina stuffed a very good UGA offense and held them to 7 points 2 years ago.   Now outside of the more moronic dawg fans and the ever present SEC cheerleading homers, there probably aren't too many people that think GT is the "joke of college football."   When I think of teams that are a complete joke, none of them have been bowling 16 years in a row.
> 
> However, where I am going with this is that I really don't think most Tech fans understand the reality of GT football.    We've finished in the top 25 a paltry 12 times since leaving the SEC in 1964.   That's 12 top 25 finishes in a 50 year period and 5 of those top 25 finishes were consecutive with George O'Leary and 2 with Paul Johnson.   That's not to say that we can't get any better, but thinking we can consistently be MUCH better seems to ignore history.
> 
> I think fans of every team want their team to win every game, obviously they won't.   I'm not happy with the lack progress we've had since 2009 and the declining talent pool, but there is always another angle to consider.    The 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013 seasons would still be considered an above average season if you lined up each of our seasons from the last 50 years.   I think we got a little spoiled under O'Leary because that's literally the best 5 year span of seasons we've had since we left the SEC.
> 
> Some folks seem to think we're going to fire Paul Johnson and get the next big coach to come here and he's going to win 10 games every season.     Being serious for just a minute.   If a coach comes to Tech and he wins 10 games 3 of 4 or 5 seasons at Tech, how long do you think he'll be at Tech?   History is not on our side here.   Even if we land such a coach, we're probably not going to keep him.  That's not settling for mediocrity, it's just being realistic.   If I am a big hotshot coach, why in the world would I want to come to a school that has very limited degree programs making my job recruiting and retaining top talent extremely difficult?   Why would I want to come to a school that has a fairly small stadium and a fanbase that couldn't care less about filling the stadiums (I'm guilty here as charged)?  Why would I want to come to a school that is unwilling to expand degree programs to give a few more athlete friendly degrees to make recruiting top level talent a bit easier on the student athletes and more attractive to them?    Being a graduate of GT myself, I know that many student athletes are interested in many more offerings than Business, International Affairs, Architecture, and a whole bunch of Engineering Degrees.   There is a reason that GT is one of only four non-university programs in FCS and the other three aren't exactly setting the world on fire either.
> 
> Do I think Tech can do better than PJ?   Yes and mainly from a recruiting perspective.   I have fond memories of the O'Leary days when we at least had the players in place to give us a fighting chance against any teams on our schedule.   I know the frustration - it seems like today when we play Clemson, UGA, VT, and Miami it's practically an automatic loss.  Though I think of the days when I was a student at Tech and we were getting our doors blown off UVA, FSU by murder, Maryland, UNC, and of course butt whippings by UGA, etc...
> 
> Bottom line though, for Tech to be a serious contender as you say it will take a LOT more changes than just a coach.   Tech will probably fire Johnson after this year or the next and the next guy that comes in will face a similar fate unless the school makes some changes that makes it a more attractive offering for student athletes.
> 
> Just my opinion...





Excellent points and I agree with most.  I think some of my GT bro's are misinterrupting my posts, it just gets really frustrating year after year after year of what I consider very average football, regardless of GT's higher educational standards.  How in the world did we ever win 4 NC ???

 How many of the crap bowl games have we won under CPJ ???  Best season PJ had was without HIS recruits as you said above, really had high hopes at that time.


I wish they'd fire the arrogant, big tiddied, booger eating butt hole tomorrow, and take our chances from there.



Wow, now I feel better . . .


----------



## Buzz

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wish they'd fire the arrogant, big tiddied, booger eating butt hole tomorrow, and take our chances from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now I feel better . . .



Let's just end the thread at this one.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excellent points and I agree with most.  I think some of my GT bro's are misinterrupting my posts, it just gets really frustrating year after year after year of what I consider very average football, regardless of GT's higher educational standards.  How in the world did we ever win 4 NC ???
> 
> How many of the crap bowl games have we won under CPJ ???  Best season PJ had was without HIS recruits as you said above, really had high hopes at that time.
> 
> 
> I wish they'd fire the arrogant, big tiddied, booger eating butt hole tomorrow, and take our chances from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now I feel better . . .




Good post quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buzz said:


> Let's just end the thread at this one.  Thanks for the laugh.





Naw, Doc will be along to tell me what a "loser" I am.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excellent points and I agree with most.  I think some of my GT bro's are misinterrupting my posts, it just gets really frustrating year after year after year of what I consider very average football, regardless of GT's higher educational standards.  How in the world did we ever win 4 NC ???
> 
> How many of the crap bowl games have we won under CPJ ???  Best season PJ had was without HIS recruits as you said above, really had high hopes at that time.
> 
> 
> I wish they'd fire the arrogant, big tiddied, booger eating butt hole tomorrow, and take our chances from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, now I feel better . . .




Awwh Quack, come on now and tell us how you really feel !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Awwh Quack, come on now and tell us how you really feel !!!






That was my "G" rated version . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was my "G" rated version . .



<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/4gAOzoTKkrI?hl=en_US&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/4gAOzoTKkrI?hl=en_US&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Nitram4891

I think we are far from being a "joke" of a program.  That is all.  Anyone that thinks GSU will win this game pony up.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, Doc will be along to tell me what a "loser" I am.



All Tech fans are losers... I think Paul Johnson is a Genius and Tech should keep him!!


----------



## Grand Slam

As I've said before, the leaves haven't started turning, but we are close enough. Bout to start churning.


----------



## Silver Britches

Grand Slam said:


> As I've said before, the leaves haven't started turning, but we are close enough. Bout to start churning.



You 'bout to churn some homemade ice cream?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nitram4891 said:


> I think we are far from being a "joke" of a program.  That is all.  Anyone that thinks GSU will win this game pony up.




I honestly think Southern will win this game. Those boys are going to play their hearts out at what will basically be a home game for them. They are out to prove they are the 2nd best team in Ga.


I'm not picking at y'all but what has Tech shown you this year that makes you so certain they will win this game?


----------



## Nitram4891

SpotandStalk said:


> I honestly think Southern will win this game. Those boys are going to play their hearts out at what will basically be a home game for them. They are out to prove they are the 2nd best team in Ga.
> 
> 
> I'm not picking at y'all but what has Tech shown you this year that makes you so certain they will win this game?




76 points in the first two games...yeah we let two teams hang around in the first half of each that had no business being there but we shut both of them down in the second.  I know yall dawgs are new to half time adjustments but we actually do a decent job of that at Tech.  They run a similar offense than we do, so none of their plays will be new to our D.  On offense, they don't have the personnel to keep us form scoring.  Prediction:  45 to 20

The short answer:  The same thing that the Vegas odds makers see.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Here's some facts I feel that are being overlooked, do what you want with them:
-This is our first year in the FBS program. Ofcourse all signs should point to tech winning. NC state was predicted to win by 21, and besides the fumble on the 1 yard line, that ball game could've easily been a blowout win for us on away turf with a small fan base. Could'ves,wouldve's, ifs and buts, we lost. Lets hope we learned from those mistakes.
-We have a new coach. Monken (who coached under CPJ) left for Army, and carried with him his (GTs) same style offense. It was too late for recruiting when we hired Fritz who runs an "option" offense, but if you expect us to cut block, run outside, and pitch everytime GT will be sadly mistaken. What he did against NC State with those boys first appearance impressed me. All the new players were picked up for a run game GT style offense and for Fritz to take what he had and turn it into that was very comforting. 
-I'm probably one of the only Eagles who is personally sick and tired of hearing about beating Florida. Yes we won, and I was ecstatic then and can't be more proud now. However, it can't be a crutch we use this year with a new team/coach/offense. Two things I do want to mention about that game. We won because we out played them. It was not a fluke. Injuries? Look at our depth chart. We as a I-AA team had more injured players not starting that game than Florida did. And to all the haters who say it was a crappy Florida team so who cares that we won....where was that talk after UGA only won 23-20 two games prior,and we won 26-20? (Sorry no offense to the dawgs who are supporting Eagles in this thread, but a win's a win, right?)
-I'm not gonna discuss last weeks win over Sav State. I was there to see the beating. Theres no way we can make any assumptions based off that game. All respect to Sav State, but pretty sure a high school like Camden Co or something could probably have had the same performance so no need to compare or use it as a booster for us Eagles. We're above bragging about a win over a cake game. 

All this to say, I had low expectations this year for our team. Don't get me wrong, I planned on attending every game I was able and sporting my blue and white, yelling at the top of my lungs. But did I think we would be a competitor for NC state or have a dog in the fight with GT when I found out we had a new coach coming in to change things with a few months before the season starts, heck no. After seeing the boys play, and the passion and heart that this team plays with, we truly are going into EVERY game, believing we will win. Let Vegas make their predictions. They're just that, guesses. I plan on being at Bobby Dodd Saturday, wearing my blue, and cheering my team on. I think the fact that there is this much discussion about the game and our first year in the FBS, already shows that we're becoming a respected program and can become another contender out of the great state of Georgia!

Hail Southern!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> 76 points in the first two games...yeah we let two teams hang around in the first half of each that had no business being there but we shut both of them down in the second.  I know yall dawgs are new to half time adjustments but we actually do a decent job of that at Tech.  They run a similar offense than we do, so none of their plays will be new to our D.  On offense, they don't have the personnel to keep us form scoring.  Prediction:  45 to 20
> 
> The short answer:  The same thing that the Vegas odds makers see.





Martin, I sure hope you're right !! 



Man, this thread (which I started to just poke fun at my team) sure ran off the tracks and straight into the ditch.


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Martin, I sure hope you're right !!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this thread (which I started to just poke fun at my team) sure ran off the tracks and straight into the ditch.


 

That's the way we like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> That's the way we like it!






Fo sho !!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, this thread (which I started to just poke fun at my team) sure ran off the tracks and straight into the ditch.



Just like Tech football!! The way we like it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Just like Tech football!! The way we like it!





I feel the same way about you as I do CPJ . . .


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, this thread (which I started to just poke fun at my team) sure ran off the tracks and straight into the ditch.



If there had been a thread for the game I would've posted there. I didnt see one and had read other comments regarding GSU so figured it was okay. Sorry for taking off topic. 

....back to poking fun at Ga Tech. Did you guys hear about Bobby Dodd getting turf next year? They think it will stop the cheerleaders from grazing during halftime!


----------



## Buzz

TrueBlueEagle said:


> ....back to poking fun at Ga Tech. Did you guys hear about Bobby Dodd getting turf next year? They think it will stop the cheerleaders from grazing during halftime!




Yeah they are all cows...   I'm sure most of you Dawg and Southern Fans date or married to much better.    

Some of them look like they could use a cheeseburger or two.


----------



## creekrunner

Nitram4891 said:


> 76 points in the first two games...



But your D gave up 40 to mighty Wofford and Tulane


----------



## Nitram4891

Buzz said:


> Yeah they are all cows...   I'm sure most of you Dawg and Southern Fans date or married to much better.
> 
> Some of them look like they could use a cheeseburger or two.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buzz said:


> Yeah they are all cows...   I'm sure most of you Dawg and Southern Fans date or married to much better.
> 
> Some of them look like they could use a cheeseburger or two.




Is that really all you got? Those girls aren't that dang good looking... I've dated quite a few different ones that could easily beat them... 

Doc's girl looks better than those chicks... And she's a Dawg!


----------



## Buzz

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that really all you got? Those girls aren't that dang good looking... I've dated quite a few different ones that could easily beat them...
> 
> Doc's girl looks better than those chicks... And she's a Dawg!




Apparently reading comprehension isn't your strong suite.   So for a remedial refresher course for you - if you recall, the reply was to the comment that GT cheerleaders were a bunch of cows.  Nope, they aren't.

Let me guess you dated a bunch of them but now you're settled down with a 250 pounder like about half the UGA fanbase?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

TrueBlueEagle said:


> If there had been a thread for the game I would've posted there. I didnt see one and had read other comments regarding GSU so figured it was okay. Sorry for taking off topic.
> 
> ....back to poking fun at Ga Tech. Did you guys hear about Bobby Dodd getting turf next year? They think it will stop the cheerleaders from grazing during halftime!





Naw bro, you're more than welcome to post on here!!  My nephew played ball at GSU and just graduated last year.



Buzz said:


> Apparently reading comprehension isn't your strong suite.   So for a remedial refresher course for you - if you recall, the reply was to the comment that GT cheerleaders were a bunch of cows.  Nope, they aren't.
> 
> Let me guess you dated a bunch of them but now you're settled down with a 250 pounder like about half the UGA fanbase?





OUCH !!!   Who let da BUZZ out , Bzzzzzz, Bzzzzzzzz, Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buzz said:


> Apparently reading comprehension isn't your strong suite.   So for a remedial refresher course for you - if you recall, the reply was to the comment that GT cheerleaders were a bunch of cows.  Nope, they aren't.
> 
> Let me guess you dated a bunch of them but now you're settled down with a 250 pounder like about half the UGA fanbase?



Uhhhh... No.... You may be buddy but my wife is quite a nice looking lady. 

Would you like to compare wives?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!   Who let da BUZZ out , Bzzzzzz, Bzzzzzzzz, Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  !!!




And who just squashed that bug by calling him out...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhh... No.... You may be buddy but my wife is quite a nice looking lady.
> 
> Would you like to compare wives?




I'll take that bet . . . and my wife is 50 yrs old and has fought cancer for over a year. 





Browning Slayer said:


> And who just squashed that bug by calling him out...





Lame, weak, you CAN do betta . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buzz said:


> Apparently reading comprehension isn't your strong suite.   So for a remedial refresher course for you - if you recall, the reply was to the comment that GT cheerleaders were a bunch of cows.  Nope, they aren't.



I know what it was about... I was being funny, sarcastic, joking... But since you want to get serious... Let's.. Since you are doubting my reading comprehension... You dare to compare degrees?? I already challenged you as to "Who has a better looking woman" so why don't I trump you on both... Buzz... I've been squashing yellow jackets for quite a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take that bet . . . and my wife is 50 yrs old and has fought cancer for over a year.



Dude, I'm sorry to hear that! Wouldn't wish that on anyone. My wife is in her mid thirties and we had a scare a few years back.

On a lighter side.. What ya want to bet??


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhh... No.... You may be buddy but my wife is quite a nice looking lady.
> 
> Would you like to compare wives?





Browning Slayer said:


> I know what it was about... I was being funny, sarcastic, joking... But since you want to get serious... Let's.. Since you are doubting my reading comprehension... You dare to compare degrees?? I already challenged you as to "Who has a better looking woman" so why don't I trump you on both... Buzz... I've been squashing yellow jackets for quite a while.



No, we are not going there. Smack talking about football teams is one thing, but leave the wives and kids out of it. Seriously.


----------



## Matthew6

Hail State.


----------



## Buzz

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhh... No.... You may be buddy but my wife is quite a nice looking lady.
> 
> Would you like to compare wives?




Mine's 5'4", 114#, a natural D cup and just a few weeks shy of her 42nd birthday.   Wished I had her genes, takes her about a month of training to get her abs to come back out and well... not me.

You have to admit the majority of guys that make the statement that they dated plenty of girls that are hotter than ANY football teams cheerleading squad are full of crap.  Nothing you've ever posted leads me to believe you've done anything but talk loudly on the Internet.


----------



## across the river

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doc, I just don't like settling for mediocrity, but evidently you have low goals and standards when it comes to GT football.  I want us to be a serious contender, not a joke of college football, is that so hard for you to understand ??



These is obviously a lie, if you have been a Tech fan for as long as you say you have.  Tech has always been (since 1890 or so)and always will be a middle to upper middle of the pack football program at best in most years, so you have been settling for mediocrity, apparently for years.  Look at the history.  The one year Ross shared the NC was a fluke.  He never won over 8 games in any other year.  O' Leary won 10 games one year and 9 in another.  His other 4 or 5 weren't anything special, and I know he had at least one losing season.  It would be one thing if the school had a history of great football, but  it doesn't.  Tech is not going to be able to recruit top ten or fifteen recruiting classes, and they never have. This has far more to do with the major selection and academic requirements then PJ offense. If no one else has done it before him, I don't know why you would think they should be bringing in 5 star players now. That doesn't mean they won't have a couple of classes come through that mesh well and win 9 or 10 games, but they aren't going to consistently win 10 games every year, ever.  If you look at everything with a  level head, Johnson really has done a pretty good job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bammer, think I'm gonna delete this thread, it's gone a lil too far.


Avatar bets still stand.


----------



## Buzz

Good idea, hope your wife gets better quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack

My wife . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 804641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife . . .



Yes lawd


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 804641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife . . .



You win!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Yes lawd





Browning Slayer said:


> You win!!!





I'm da MAAAAAAAN !!! 





Good Lawd knows' she'd kill me !!! 





Let's keep this thread going boyzzzzzzz, no need for personal attackzzzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

She does have a purty smile . . .


----------



## Browning Slayer

Buzz said:


> Mine's 5'4", 114#, a natural D cup and just a few weeks shy of her 42nd birthday.   Wished I had her genes, takes her about a month of training to get her abs to come back out and well... not me.
> 
> You have to admit the majority of guys that make the statement that they dated plenty of girls that are hotter than ANY football teams cheerleading squad are full of crap.  Nothing you've ever posted leads me to believe you've done anything but talk loudly on the Internet.




You are up the same boat I am... My is also a natural D cup and way more motivated with her kick boxing than I am at the gym..

And the majority of those guys haven't actually taken classes at a university with those same cheerleaders.. But the joke posted above was all about being a joke. As far as the majority of my posts in this forum, it's to poke at fellow fans... Just ribbing folks and keeping it fun in here during football season.

If I posted about all the stuff I do in Utah everyone would be jealous!!


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> She does have a purty smile . . .



You better make sure SOMEBODY doesn't look over your shoulder and read that post. That skillet hurts.....alot.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> She does have a purty smile . . .




Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

rhbama3 said:


> You better make sure SOMEBODY doesn't look over your shoulder and read that post. That skillet hurts.....alot.






Skillet hurtzzzz, but . . . it's almost worth it !!!




Go TECH !!!! BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm a soon to be mod/admin, and I'll allow this thread to go as far as I see fit . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a soon to be mod/admin, and I'll allow this thread to go as far as I see fit . . .



Thanks quack. No need to delete all that awesome Babage. Congrats. You will be an awesome admin.


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a soon to be mod/admin, and I'll allow this thread to go as far as I see fit . . .




Quack aka DOCTOR LUV for admin!


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a soon to be mod/admin, and I'll allow this thread to go as far as I see fit . . .


----------



## Jeff C.

Next thing ya know Poohbear will be showin out!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Buzz said:


> Apparently reading comprehension isn't your strong suite.   So for a remedial refresher course for you - if you recall, the reply was to the comment that GT cheerleaders were a bunch of cows.  Nope, they aren't.
> 
> Let me guess you dated a bunch of them but now you're settled down with a 250 pounder like about half the UGA fanbase?



If we're going to be technical about reading comprehension, I never called them cows!

All joking aside, Quack - sorry to hear that bud. It's still kinda hard for me to fathom how its 2014, and with all the technological advances, things like cancer still exist. Surely somebody somewhere is getting close to finding a way to eradicate those things. 


Again, to a lighter note. More GT Bashing as the OP was intended: What do you call a Tech Grad with a ACC Championship ring? ...........A thief.


----------



## Matthew6

What happens when a Tech fan takes Viagra?

He gets taller.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Matthew6 said:


> What happens when a Tech fan takes Viagra?
> 
> He gets taller.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> What happens when a Tech fan takes Viagra?
> 
> He gets taller.





Workin2Hunt said:


>






Mebbe you should try it . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe you should try it . . .



I'm already 77 inches................











Tall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> I'm already 77 inches................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall.





W2H ain't that tall ifn you were to measure him including his arms ova his head . . .


----------



## Buck Roar

Avatar bet?? I'm in. 
Go Eagles and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Buck Roar said:


> Avatar bet?? I'm in.
> Go Eagles and Go Dawgs!!!!



Who are you going with Buck? GSU or tek?


----------



## Buck Roar

Matthew6 said:


> Who are you going with Buck? GSU or tek?



GSU Never will I root for those crazy tech people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Who are you going with Buck? GSU or tek?





You need to start a list ???



Anybody know if it's televised ??


----------



## Nitram4891

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a soon to be mod/admin, and I'll allow this thread to go as far as I see fit . . .



Me too Quack.  We need some tech mods around here.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to start a list ???
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know if it's televised ??



Should be on WKORN for those who live in the MON.


----------



## Nitram4891

I'm dating a pretty little UGA grad myself.  Doc had the right idea.


----------



## jiminbogart

Buzz said:


> You have to admit the majority of guys that make the statement that they dated plenty of girls that are hotter than ANY football teams cheerleading squad are full of crap.



I can make the claim. I was a bouncer/bartender at Ladies Galore and the Cheetah III back in the 80's. 

I wouldn't say I "dated" plenty of girls that looked better than a college football teams cheerleaders, but I dang sure "got to know them", if you know what I mean. 

Messed up and married a girl from Tattletales.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang, this has turned into a "Driveler" thread . .


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Game should be on ESPN 3 if you can access that.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Fox Sports South will air the game tomorrow.


----------



## ramblinrack

we're planting tomorrow. I gave my brother my tics with explicit directions to text me constant updates. I look for a tough game...gsu will give it their all...no doubt in my mind that this game will be hard fought! btw, for any of you other season tic holders...I upgraded mine significantly to 223 row 2...love em!


----------



## jiminbogart

TrueBlueEagle said:


> Game should be on ESPN 3 if you can access that.



I checked Charter and it says online only.

Went to the website and they have Athens blacked out. 

Looks like I'll check it out on Wiziwig.


----------



## rhbama3

I'm watching it on DirectTV channel 646. 
So far, GSU's defense has no answer for the Tech offense. Southern did bust a long run for a TD but it's still 14-7 and Tech driving again.


----------



## rhbama3

end of the 1st quarter. Tech up 14-7 and with the ball 2nd and goal from the 2.


----------



## rhbama3

21-7 Techies


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> 21-7 Techies



Looks like I might need a tech avatar.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like I might need a tech avatar.



Still a long ways to go. I'm not concerned as GSU can get it clicking at any moment.


LET'S GET IT GOING EAGLES!


----------



## Silver Britches

ECU is spanking Va. Tech's hiney right now! 21-0


----------



## rhbama3

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like I might need a tech avatar.


Not looking good. Men and boys out there. 


Silver Britches said:


> ECU is spanking Va. Tech's hiney right now! 21-0


NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Here's the Top 25 scores page http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/scoreboard

I picked Va. Tech, but would love to see ECU pull of the upset!


----------



## rhbama3

28-7 Tech
GSU defense is gassed.


----------



## Silver Britches

The game is blacked out in my area so I am unable to watch it, but here is a link to listen to the game online, if anyone is interested. http://www.gseagles.com/watch/?Live=334


----------



## jiminbogart

rhbama3 said:


> 28-7 Tech
> GSU defense is gassed.



At this rate the Tech offense is going get gassed.


----------



## jiminbogart

Silver Britches said:


> The game is blacked out in my area so I am unable to watch it, but here is a link to listen to the game online, if anyone is interested. http://www.gseagles.com/watch/?Live=334



Watch it here: http://www.streamking.org/channel17.html


----------



## rhbama3

Man, GSU really needed a TD there.
28-10


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Still a long ways to go. I'm not concerned as GSU can get it clicking at any moment.
> 
> 
> LET'S GET IT GOING EAGLES!



This^^^^^


----------



## jiminbogart

35-10


----------



## rhbama3

crap..... Tech has scored a TD on every offensive possession.
35-10
i guess i better shop for a new avatar.


----------



## Matthew6

jiminbogart said:


> 35-10


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> crap..... Tech has scored a TD on every offensive possession.
> 35-10
> i guess i better shop for a new avatar.



Paste one on me Robert if we loose. Thanks.


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> crap..... Tech has scored a TD on every offensive possession.
> 35-10
> i guess i better shop for a new avatar.



We're only down 25! Plenty of time for tech, I mean GSU to score.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> We're only down 25! Plenty of time for tech, I mean GSU to score.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Tech qb has 3 passing TD's???? I haven't been able to watch. Looks like Tech is walking the dog on them. I was expecting a much closer game.


----------



## rhbama3

well, they finally had to punt.


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> Tech qb has 3 passing TD's???? I haven't been able to watch. Looks like Tech is walking the dog on them. I was expecting a much closer game.



Me too but Tech has owned all facets of the game. GSU has 128 total yards and 72 of that came on the one GSU TD play.


----------



## jiminbogart

Here comes GS. 35-24.


----------



## rhbama3

Hail Southern!!!!
Making things interesting again.
35-24


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's go Eagles!!!  I want to keep my avatar and food in my stomach!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Goodness gracious what a turn around!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

Tech just needs to start grinding the ball out on the ground.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

rhbama3 said:


> Goodness gracious what a turn around!!!!



^^^ this ^^^
Must have been a pretty hot fire in that locker room at the half. These boys came out on fire.


----------



## Seth carter

Go eagles!


----------



## Silver Britches

I am listening to the game and man, those Eagle fans are making some noise!!! Way to represent!!!!   

GATA EAGLES!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Uh oh. Eagles have turned this thing around.


----------



## rhbama3

augghhhhh.....satellites out!!!!
whats happening?


----------



## Silver Britches

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!  Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## rhbama3

Silver Britches said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!  Yes! Yes! Yes!



What What????


----------



## jiminbogart




----------



## Seth carter

That qb has an arm and can run


----------



## jiminbogart

So far the second half looks like a GS high light reel.


----------



## Silver Britches

rhbama3 said:


> augghhhhh.....satellites out!!!!
> whats happening?



If that will earn me a brownie point I'll tell ya!!! 

38-35 GSU Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter

rhbama3 said:


> What What????



TOUCHDOWN EAGLES !!!!! Winning 38 - 35 two point conversion!!


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## biggdogg

Them Tech boys musta done slipped on over to The Varsity at halftime and lost track of time....

Wellllll, wha had happin wuz...


----------



## Silver Britches

Here's game audio link and what I am listening too http://www.gseagles.com/watch/?Live=334

WOW! Listen at those GSU fans!!!!! Heck yeah!!!!! 

GO EAGLES!


----------



## tcward

322 second half yards for GS! Go Eagles!


----------



## jiminbogart

Video link: http://www.streamking.org/channel17.html


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Lovin this game. GO EAGLES


----------



## rhbama3

Okay, back on. Stupid weather! but glad to see GSU with the ball again.
GO BLUE!!!!!


----------



## tcward

Seth carter said:


> That qb has an arm and can run



Good ol' Habersham County boy!


----------



## rhbama3

churn it baby!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Wow. I'm at work. I stepped away for an hour. Amazing. Maybe I should go back to work.


----------



## jiminbogart

Praying this is a fumble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Fingernails are gone.


----------



## rhbama3

too close to overturn i think


----------



## Silver Britches

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fingernails are gone.



I am working on my toenails as we speak!


----------



## jiminbogart

Tech football!


----------



## Seth carter

Well poop


----------



## rhbama3

rhbama3 said:


> too close to overturn i think


I thought wrong.


----------



## Silver Britches

Stop 'Em Eagles!


----------



## jiminbogart

3:05.

1st and 10 in GS territory.


----------



## jiminbogart

1st & 10 on the GS 36. 1:50 to go.


----------



## Seth carter

1:30 left come on gsu stop them


----------



## SpotandStalk

This is the most interest I've ever seen on a Tech thread. 



It's hard to believe the comeback by Southern. I'd love to see them pull this one out.


----------



## Silver Britches

GATA EAGLES!!!!  We need a stop!!!


----------



## jiminbogart

1st & 10 with 1:07. On GS 17 or so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Give me a heart attack and now I gotta watch the DAWGS.


----------



## jiminbogart

GATA snada. Go Vespula squamosas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

jiminbogart said:


> GATA snada. Go Vespula squamosas!



I needed that.


----------



## jiminbogart

Touchdown!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## Matthew6

What's the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - score?


----------



## jiminbogart

23 seconds left.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

No.


----------



## jiminbogart

It ain't over yet.


----------



## tcward

You got lucky techie. Be glad you weren't playing Middle Tenn....


----------



## jiminbogart

42-38.

23 ticks on the clock.


----------



## rhbama3

Matthew6 said:


> What's the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - score?



42-38 Tech. 23 seconds left and about to kickoff to Southern


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's go Eagles!


----------



## Silver Britches

Where's our Tech fans at? Is there a Star Trek marathon on?


----------



## jiminbogart

This one ain't over. 68 yards and 20 ticks on the clock. 3 time outs.


----------



## Silver Britches

jiminbogart said:


> This one ain't over. 68 yards and 20 ticks on the clock. 3 time outs.


----------



## jiminbogart

Silver Britches said:


> Where's our Tech fans at? Is there a Star Trek marathon on?



I'll be talking to a UGA grad in a few minutes.

I'm going to McDonalds.


----------



## jiminbogart

Just lost my feed.


----------



## jiminbogart

That was an exiting game.

Lets go to Columbia.


----------



## rhbama3

Well, GSU lost but I AM SO PROUD of them not giving up.
Congrats to Tech but that scared the bejesus out of you, didn't it?
20 point spread....


----------



## Silver Britches

Good game Eagles! It sucks but I am proud of the fight they showed us! If they wouldn't have fumbled in the end, this game could've turned out differently!! 

Going to watch my Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Great game Southern. Still loud and proud of ya. Now Go Dawgs. Weather delay.


----------



## Throwback

dang it

T


----------



## flowingwell

Whew, we dodged a bullet there!  I was afraid if tech lost they may get rid of Paul Johnson and bring in a new coach.  Way to go tech, keep him around a few more years.


----------



## SpotandStalk

So close.


----------



## doenightmare

I said I wanted no part of Ga Southern - I was right. Great game Eagle fans. Hope you win out - Go you hairy Eagle Jackets!!


----------



## Buck Roar

Dang. Ya'll pulled a dang rabbits foot out of your butt.


----------



## doenightmare




----------



## Silver Britches

My God these avatars are absolutely nauseating! I hate everything about Tech, but I am a man of my word! 

Congrats Tech. Even in victory, y'all still suck!


----------



## doenightmare

Buck Roar said:


> Dang. Ya'll pulled a dang rabbits foot out of your butt.



Yap...................^^^^^^


----------



## doenightmare

Silver Britches said:


> My God these avatars are absolutely nauseating! I hate everything about Tech, but I am a man of my word!
> 
> Congrats Tech. Even in victory, y'all still suck!



Ya avatar makes me smile...........


----------



## Silver Britches

If I have just jinxed my Dawgs by changing my avatar to this ugly junk, I am going to have to seek help! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## doenightmare

Silver Britches said:


> If I have just jinxed my Dawgs by changing my avatar to this ugly junk, I am going to have to seek help!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



The lightning is prolly a good omen.


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> If I have just jinxed my Dawgs by changing my avatar to this ugly junk, I am going to have to seek help!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'm gonna change mine when I get home from work.


----------



## king killer delete

GA Tech might have won  but 4 points give me a brake. Like I said  it was not spanking and that is two ACC teams that GSU has held up to and GSU is in a rebuilding year. After NC state and Ga Tec. GSU has nothing to be ashamed of remember they are in a conference that is not suppose to be up to the standard of the ACC. Lets see how tech does against Georgia this year. If they only beat GSU by 4 points the Bull dogs gota be afraid


----------



## rhbama3

Matthew6 said:


> I'm gonna change mine when I get home from work.



What? You don't like the one i put up for you?


----------



## Buck Roar

Silver Britches said:


> My God these avatars are absolutely nauseating! I hate everything about Tech, but I am a man of my word!
> 
> Congrats Tech. Even in victory, y'all still suck!



Same.How long do we keep these ugly things?


----------



## rhbama3

Buck Roar said:


> Same.How long do we keep these ugly things?



Till midnight next saturday, i think.


----------



## jcountry

GSU rocked the second half.  

I was at the game-and honestly was pretty depressed after that horrible 1st half.  GSU came out and stuck a foot far and deep somewhere it didn't belong. 

Tech got very lucky-exactly the way NC State got.   

I am so proud of GSU!   First year in division I with a brand new coach also. 

Better watch out next time


----------



## Buzz

Tech is an awful football team.  Let's be honest fellas.   That might be the worst half of football I've seen in a long long time.   Tech will most likely be an underdog in just about every game left on the schedule.   

If that was their best they will get smoked by Clemson, Miami, Duke, VT, uga, UVA, and even UNC and NCSU.    Even the pitiful NC State shut down Ga Southern after the half.   I guess you can't expect much with a line that averages 260#.


----------



## rhbama3

rhbama3 said:


> Till midnight next saturday, i think.



Just found the bet again. It ends midnight FRIDAY the 19th.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> What? You don't like the one i put up for you?



No. I missed that Robert. Thanks.


----------



## jcountry

Buzz said:


> Tech is an awful football team.  Let's be honest fellas.   That might be the worst half of football I've seen in a long long time.   Tech will most likely be an underdog in just about every game left on the schedule.
> 
> If that was their best they will get smoked by Clemson, Miami, Duke, VT, uga, UVA, and even UNC and NCSU.    Even the pitiful NC State shut down Ga Southern after the half.   I guess you can't expect much with a line that averages 260#.




You didn't see that game did you?

GSU owned every single minute of it-and NC State got lucky. 

Luck runs out.


----------



## doenightmare

There's some beuateful avatars up in here tonight.


----------



## Buzz

jcountry said:


> You didn't see that game did you?
> 
> GSU owned every single minute of it-and NC State got lucky.
> 
> Luck runs out.




Getting out scored 21-6 in the second half is owning every minute of it?  I think not....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> My God these avatars are absolutely nauseating! I hate everything about Tech, but I am a man of my word!
> 
> Congrats Tech. Even in victory, y'all still suck!





Nuttin like a dwag fan showin some class . . .





Buzz said:


> Tech is an awful football team.  Let's be honest fellas.   That might be the worst half of football I've seen in a long long time.   Tech will most likely be an underdog in just about every game left on the schedule.
> 
> If that was their best they will get smoked by Clemson, Miami, Duke, VT, uga, UVA, and even UNC and NCSU.    Even the pitiful NC State shut down Ga Southern after the half.   I guess you can't expect much with a line that averages 260#.







GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, THAT'S what I've been trying to tell ya'll the whole DANG thread.




Hatz off to GSU, played their hearts out and didn't leave nuttin on the field !!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin like a dwag fan showin some class . . .



I guess you missed that smiley at the end of my comment. And the beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> I guess you missed that smiley at the end of my comment. And the beer.





My bad dawgbro !!


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Quackzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Thanks to the guyzz that stuck to their bet !!!!





I can't EVA remember seeing this many GT avaies !!!


----------



## jcountry

Buzz said:


> Getting out scored 21-6 in the second half is owning every minute of it?  I think not....



Gosh-

Now that sounds like the second half of today's game.

It will be fun to completely spank you clowns next time.

(And with your snotty attitude, you get what you deserve.  Enjoy rooting for some team who is on the way down.  You peaked in like '26.)

BTW-

When was the last time you actually figured out how to beat UGA?   Like a decade ago or so ago?
(If there's one thing I really hate, it is people who are unjustifiably arrogant-and you are certainly one of those.)


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Quackzzzzzzzzzzzzz.




Hiya 6, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, I aged 10 yrs !!  Knew you'd honor the bet !!





jcountry said:


> Gosh-
> 
> Now that sounds like the second half of today's game.
> 
> It will be fun to completely spank you clowns next time.





You shoulda bet avatars like the rest of us . . CHEEEEEKUUUUUUUUUUN !!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

killer elite said:


> GA Tech might have won  but 4 points give me a brake. Like I said  it was not spanking and that is two ACC teams that GSU has held up to and GSU is in a rebuilding year. After NC state and Ga Tec. GSU has nothing to be ashamed of remember they are in a conference that is not suppose to be up to the standard of the ACC. Lets see how tech does against Georgia this year. If they only beat GSU by 4 points the Bull dogs gota be afraid



Just don't forget the last big school Southern beat was an a big bad Sec team.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Say what you want, GSU's fo real !!!


----------



## rex upshaw

Hooked On Quack said:


> Say what you want, GSU's fo real !!!



Fo shizzle my nizzle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Killer Delete played foosball with a leather helmet and no face mask . .


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Killer Delete played foosball with a leather helmet and no face mask . .



Jus hateful......

Go Eagle Jackets!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good GT 1st half, but disappointing 2nd half, barely pulling out the scarey win at the end.  Heard coach PJ on the sports news hoping to pull together both good 1st & 2nd halves together in the future.


----------



## doenightmare

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good GT 1st half, but disappointing 2nd half, barely pulling out the scarey win at the end.  Heard coach PJ on the sports news hoping to pull together both good 1st & 2nd halves together in the future.



With VT, Miami, Clemson, and uga looming he better put together 2 halves - don't see it happening though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> With VT, Miami, Clemson, and uga looming he better put together 2 halves - don't see it happening though.






That's what I've been trying to tell ya'll since post ONE, WE SUCK, no matter the statzzzzzzzz


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell ya'll since post ONE, WE SUCK, no matter the statzzzzzzzz



Been trying to tell u dis......
7-6   - rite it down.  
Another crap bowl and crow success.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> Been trying to tell u dis......
> 7-6   - rite it down.
> Another crap bowl and crow success.





Didja happen to notice that Doc kinda disappeared???




I'll take the ugly W !!!


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja happen to notice that Doc kinda disappeared???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the ugly W !!!



Yap - myself just told me to go to bed.


----------



## king killer delete

Hooked On Quack said:


> Killer Delete played foosball with a leather helmet and no face mask . .



Nope unlike you I did not have the privilege of going to college. When I played it was no game and I wore a Flak vest and a Steel pot. University of Siagon  class of 1972  From the time I was 17 until my 21st Birthday I was in combat .I got the medals and the scares to prove it Nope my connection to GSU is my wallet and the Diploma my daughter just got in the mail the other day. I am strictly sidewalk alumni  My avatar is my diploma. They call that a combat patch. No they had stopped wearin those leather helmets when I played in the 9th grade  the year
 I lettered in foot ball they called it Jr high school not middle school way back then. I think some GT guy invented  plastic about that year I found out when I went out for the high school team I was way to small. Them country boys hurt me. Nope I am strictly a side walk alumni member.  Where did you park you train Cho Cho


----------



## dark horse

GSU is now in footballs highest division.  They will officially belong when instead of being "proud" of their team in a loss they are PO'ed at their results.  I have yet to hear one GSU fan disappointed they gave up 35 in the first half.  Had Tech's linebacker not decided to try and punch someone on 4th and 23 when it was still 35-10 early in the 3rd this game likely would have not been nearly as close.  Tech will go on to have a pretty good year as will GSU.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Hooked On Quack said:


> Killer Delete played foosball with a leather helmet and no face mask . .



It might have had laces on it and got mistaken for the football a few times.


----------



## king killer delete

dark horse said:


> GSU is now in footballs highest division.  They will officially belong when instead of being "proud" of their team in a loss they are PO'ed at their results.  I have yet to hear one GSU fan disappointed they gave up 35 in the first half.  Had Tech's linebacker not decided to try and punch someone on 4th and 23 when it was still 35-10 early in the 3rd this game likely would have not been nearly as close.  Tech will go on to have a pretty good year as will GSU.



Nope that's not what I said. GA tech was suppose to win just like Fl was suppose to win last year. These schools that have had football programs for ever should have everything going and when the under dog comes up and holds up to them the fans of the other team are the ones that are yelping. GSU lost but  they are a force to be reckoned with down road. Just 30 or so years ago a Erk Russell took some boys that walked on the Field at GSU and made them Champions and it just gets better every year.


----------



## king killer delete

*Football helmet*

Killer elites football helmet


----------



## king killer delete

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell ya'll since post ONE, WE SUCK, no matter the statzzzzzzzz


 Truth is a great thing


----------



## Nitram4891

Wheres the new  GT avatars?


----------



## jiminbogart

Nitram4891 said:


> Wheres the new  GT avatars?
































​


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Nitram4891 said:


> Wheres the new  GT avatars?



bama can arrange for you to have one.


----------



## Nitram4891

Love it guys.  If only we could win the real one in November


----------



## Buzz

jcountry said:


> Gosh-
> 
> Now that sounds like the second half of today's game.
> 
> It will be fun to completely spank you clowns next time.
> 
> (And with your snotty attitude, you get what you deserve.  Enjoy rooting for some team who is on the way down.  You peaked in like '26.)
> 
> BTW-
> 
> When was the last time you actually figured out how to beat UGA?   Like a decade ago or so ago?
> (If there's one thing I really hate, it is people who are unjustifiably arrogant-and you are certainly one of those.)



Sounds like someone needs a good cry after yesterday's game.   Now that you bring UGA into it when was the last time Southern beat the dawgs?   Oh that's right, never....  Maybe after your team beats them 39 times instead of zero that would sting a little.


----------



## Buzz

doenightmare said:


> Been trying to tell u dis......
> 7-6   - rite it down.
> Another crap bowl and crow success.



I don't know that Tech has 3 games they can win to be bowl eligible.   Looks like the weakest team since 1994


----------



## king killer delete

Buzz said:


> Sounds like someone needs a good cry after yesterday's game.   Now that you bring UGA into it when was the last time Southern beat the dawgs?   Oh that's right, never....  Maybe after your team beats them 39 times instead of zero that would sting a little.



When GSU gets the money to have that level of a program maybe. But that is a long time away aint it.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Well poop.  No excuses...we lost. Just sucks knowing that 2 fumbles in the red zone with under 5 mins left in the 4th keeps us from being 3-0 this year and undefeated in the ACC. That pitch was dumb, Ellison would have never made that decision, but he was out with injury. Still proud of my Eagles. To the guy a few pages back with the post regarding us "being in the big leagues when we're not proud of a loss to a bigger team". I assure you no Eagle fan is proud of our loss. We should've won. We're proud of our boys to go our and fight till the last whistle blows and give it their all (which they did in the 2nd half). Those guys are playing for nothing this year. We're not eligible for a bowl, and still technically in transition from FCS, so no additional scholarships or anything. 

Either way, I got what I wanted, and that was a good game. It was no blowout, no 10-20 or even 24 point spread as some idiots suggested. I think/hope we proved that we are ready to be in the FBS and capable.  Looking forward to any chance we get to play you guys again, and I'm predicting a different outcome. Something tells me CPJ wont be having us on the schedule anytime again during his career though (which may be short after this season). 

Also gotta mention how great it was to be a part of Eagle Nation in Bobby Dodd. Win or lose, we made our presence known and pretty sure we were heard over the rest of the tech fans there and the annoying DJ who played songs anytime we got loud or our band played. Heck, he even turned music on while Techs band played!

Also got to pay respect to the tech fans. Aside from one individual on the way out, all of you guys were respectful. Far nicer than NC state. Mostly the fact that you sat down during an injury, rather than boo and yell "Get up you effin (cat)" <--NC state any time our players were injured. 

As always, Hail Southern!


----------



## Grand Slam

Southern is a sleeping giant. Now that they are D1, they can give 85 scholarships, assume won't have much problem getting guys in, and are in great location for athletes. They'll be force in several years.

With all that said, GT is young/inexperienced in key positions on offense and our DL is atrocious. The O is going to get better as the year goes on. We'll be able to score on anyone, but anyone can score on us. Cliché, but we'll just have to outscore people in shootouts.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja happen to notice that Doc kinda disappeared???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the ugly W !!!



I very rarely read this board. Dawg fans are bad enough and then you have to listen to the poor mouthing Tech fans too.


----------



## westcobbdog

Say what you will but tech is undefeated.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

westcobbdog said:


> Say what you will but tech is undefeated.



They've also only played one real FBS game, of which was non-conference.  I'm sure that status wont hold true after this weekend....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

killer elite said:


> When GSU gets the money to have that level of a program maybe. But that is a long time away aint it.




No it ain't Killer, I personally know of an individual (family member) that donated well over a million $'s to the sports program last year. 





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I very rarely read this board. Dawg fans are bad enough and then you have to listen to the poor mouthing Tech fans too.





Doc ='s ZERO fun


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Hooked On Quack said:


> No it ain't Killer, I personally know of an individual (family member) that donated well over a million $'s to the sports program last year.




To GSU? I'd like to shake that mans hand!
Let him know if he wants to donate again, he can make his checks payable to me, and I'll put the donation in his name by means of my student loans back to the university.

In other news, how much longer until I can change this hideous avatar?


----------



## Buck Roar

TrueBlueEagle said:


> To GSU? I'd like to shake that mans hand!
> Let him know if he wants to donate again, he can make his checks payable to me, and I'll put the donation in his name by means of my student loans back to the university.
> 
> In other news, how much longer until I can change this hideous avatar?



Midnight tonight.


----------



## doenightmare

TrueBlueEagle said:


> To GSU? I'd like to shake that mans hand!
> Let him know if he wants to donate again, he can make his checks payable to me, and I'll put the donation in his name by means of my student loans back to the university.
> 
> In other news, how much longer until I can change this hideous avatar?


 
That avatar is looking good on ya TBE - you should keep it. 

Actually, if Tech could find a way to beat Va Tech they may crack the top 25. Don't see that happening doh.


----------



## Buzz

Bud Foster has Tech's number on Defense.    I can't believe VT is only favored by 7.    I think they are going to roll over GT.    Our defense isn't exactly putting the fear in anyone and VT has a far more offensive weapons than the teams we've faced so far.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Buck Roar said:


> Midnight tonight.


let the countdown begin!



doenightmare said:


> That avatar is looking good on ya TBE - you should keep it.
> 
> Actually, if Tech could find a way to beat Va Tech they may crack the top 25. Don't see that happening doh.


Never! I pretty much only frequent Pay's Cafe so I normally had some ribs I cooked. I was gonna change it back to that or food, but I'm thinking a picture I took at GSU might be fitting to make up for this past week!
I could see GT being the bottom of top 25 if they beat VT, but like the rest, I dont see that happening.  VT is coming off a vengeance of ECU and the known capability of tackling an overated Ohio State.



Buzz said:


> Bud Foster has Tech's number on Defense.    I can't believe VT is only favored by 7.    I think they are going to roll over GT.    Our defense isn't exactly putting the fear in anyone and VT has a far more offensive weapons than the teams we've faced so far.


Yeah it's tough to say because tech has been so inconsistent.... If they play like the first half against us (GSU), they could pull out the W, but if they play like the 2nd half against us, it'll be really ugly. 

I'm gonna go with 42-28, VT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ya'll boyzzzzzzz can change yo avatar ifn you want !!!


Betz ova, thankzzzzz for being good sportzzzzzzz !!!!  





GO TECH beat VT !!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll boyzzzzzzz can change yo avatar ifn you want !!!
> 
> 
> Betz ova, thankzzzzz for being good sportzzzzzzz !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TECH beat VT !!!



My bad! I changed mine an hour ago! 

I picked Tech to beat VT. Should be a fun game to watch.

Good luck and have a great weekend, brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> My bad! I changed mine an hour ago!
> 
> I picked Tech to beat VT. Should be a fun game to watch.
> 
> Good luck and have a great weekend, brother!



Close enough man !!! 

Backatcha Silver, we're gonna need all the good luck we can get !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Easiest avatar bet in the history of this forum. Sure I'm in.
> 
> Now we just have to figure out if the Tech "fans" will be happy or sad when GT runs the Eagles out of Atlanta on a shutter.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We're taking about it because this board has a bunch of woe is me Tech fans who mope and complain when a first year starting QB doesn't win by enough points.




Yeah boy Doc, we really ran 'em slam outta 'Lanter on a shutter . . .





rhbama3 said:


> augghhhhh.....satellites out!!!!
> whats happening?





Silver Britches said:


> OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!  Yes! Yes! Yes!





rhbama3 said:


> What What????





^^^^^^ Cracked me up, I can just imagine Pookie sayin "What What ???"


----------



## WickedTider

Good win GT


----------



## doenightmare

WickedTider said:


> Good win GT



Hey - we'll take it!


----------



## Jody Hawk

WickedTider said:


> Good win GT



Georgia Tech found a way!


----------



## doenightmare

Jody Hawk said:


> Georgia Tech found a way!



Good to see ya Jody - Let's us get some Hurricane in a couple weeks.


----------



## Buzz

Wow, I didn't see that coming.  Huge win for the Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Son of a WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!! 




CPJ is the bestest coach anywhere !!! 



GREAT game guyzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## doenightmare

Hooked On Quack said:


> Son of a WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPJ is the bestest coach anywhere !!!
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT game guyzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!



Why u hatin' - we actually won.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

doenightmare said:


> Why u hatin' - we actually won.





Ain't no hatin here bro !!!!!!  Fantastic win !!!




GT should move into the top 25-30 ????


----------



## weagle

Good win GT.


----------



## Resica

Good win for the Jackets!


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to tech. Good to have at least 1 undefeated instate school.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This was a shocker to me !!!  Won $3 from my best GT bud yesterday !!


----------



## Matthew6

Tech should be ranked.


----------



## WickedTider

Bama was recruiting that GT QB hard as a cornerback. He is a heck of an athlete


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

Impressive win GT! Makes me feel better about my loss (GSU) to you guys.  Definitely didnt expect ya'll to take VT, but you pulled it out!


----------



## SpotandStalk

GT may very well be the best team in the state!


----------



## Buzz

I'm not drinking that Koolaide S&S!   I am encouraged at how well the defense played at VT though.   The young guys seem to be starting to believe they can make some noise.


----------



## greene_dawg

SpotandStalk said:


> GT may very well be the best team in the state!



I'll bet you a case of any beer on the UGA/GT game.


----------



## westcobbdog

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bet you a case of any beer on the UGA/GT game.



he's trolling X2.


----------



## greene_dawg

westcobbdog said:


> he's trolling X2.



Mouth meet money...


----------



## doenightmare

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bet you a case of any beer on the UGA/GT game.



Hey - ain't no Tech fans talking trash - just a 3rd party fella 

Loan us Gurley for the game and we can talk. I like Natty Lite!


----------



## greene_dawg

doenightmare said:


> Hey - ain't no Tech fans talking trash - just a 3rd party fella
> 
> Loan us Gurley for the game and we can talk. I like Natty Lite!


----------



## Grand Slam

We're winning ugly as this team figures itself out. That's all you can ask for. 

Just think if UGA's 5th string RB would have stuck with his commitment to GT. I like ZL, but we need a shonuff RB at Bback. One that can take it the distance at any given moment. That's all we are missing on O.

The D is still giving me heartburn, but I can handle it if they play the way they did in the 2nd half of VT.

Can't put a number on total wins, but I like the direction we are headed with JT at the helm.


----------



## SpotandStalk

greene_dawg said:


> Mouth meet money...



Why would I bet anything on Ga Tech?


----------



## Nitram4891

Georgia Tech still undefeated through week 5.  BOOO YAA!!

Go Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Anybody heard the spread on the GT vs Miami game ??


----------



## rex upshaw

hooked on quack said:


> anybody heard the spread on the gt vs miami game ??



gt -2


----------



## Hooked On Quack

5-0 Whoda thunk it ???



If we're not in the top 25 by now sumpin ain't right !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5-0 Whoda thunk it ???
> 
> 
> 
> If we're not in the top 25 by now sumpin ain't right !!!



Nice win by the jacketzzzzz.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Nice win by the jacketzzzzz.





Thankz 6, tough break for ya'll.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

in at #23


----------



## Hooked On Quack

ClemsonRangers said:


> in at #23


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Mebbe I need to trash CPJ some more, it seems to be working !!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Meanwhile, at GT, nobody wants Zach Laskey's autograph so we are all good.  Go Jackets!  Let's beat the brakes off the dookies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> Meanwhile, at GT, nobody wants Zach Laskey's autograph so we are all good.  Go Jackets!  Let's beat the brakes off the dookies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Yep, right back to suckin.


----------



## tcward

ClemsonRangers said:


> in at #23



That didn't last long....


----------



## Silver Britches

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, right back to suckin.





I know it sucks, bro, but there is a lot of season left. I also picked y'all today on my picks. Figured y'all would've easily beat duke.

Keep ya head up.


----------



## fish hawk

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, right back to suckin.



Tough loss today Quack.......I picked yall to win.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Yeah thought y'all had this one for sure! Heads up there's always next week


----------



## caughtinarut

Too many mistakes. Tech is not good enough to win with three turnovers.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Silver Britches said:


> I also picked y'all today on my picks. Figured y'all would've easily beat duke.



Same here.  Definitely thought Tech had the better team.


----------



## westcobbdog

they are pretty good..maybe finish with 3 losses, however.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Annnnnnnnnnnd here comes the down hill slide . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd here comes the down hill slide . .


Tech is killing my picks. Y'all will win this week. I'm going with Pitt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Tech is killing my picks. Y'all will win this week. I'm going with Pitt.





Me too !!


----------

